# Line rollers for a 704z



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

not a manual bail i want to put a roller where the line rubs on the bail do they make one and if so where can i find one


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The little portion where the line rests on the bail is supposed to roll. Sometimes they seize up and you have to oil them.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

it doesnt have a roller there its solid metal its an old 704


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

:banghead


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

drift, if you have a bail wire with the roller that is affixed (which i have never seen one, not saying it don't exist) you will have to find a whole wire assembly with roller. this part is discontinued however check all of you local shops and someone may have a beater for parts. ask on the buy sell section and someone may have those parts. it would be the bail wire and roller. hope this helps...


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

now that i think about it, can you snap a pic of where the roller should be and post it??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

turns out it does have a roller just a tiny one and it was seized up can it be retrofitted with a bigger one?


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

just free it up, maybe soak it up in some 2 in 1 oil to eliminate the corrosion. it will come to life...


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What I do is soak them in three in one oil then take a piece of dacron and wrap it around the roller about two times and hold the two tag ends in opposite hands and pull back and forth. This works the oil into the roller and helps break loose any of the corrosion in the roller.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

screwdriver plus dremel tool plus oil makes them smooth ,but its so small is there a bigger roller that can be adapted to it?


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

if it too small, some one must have put something smaller on it. google scotts bait and tackle and order another roller as they are still in stock part 35-704 also a sleeve 35a-704. all of 5 bucks plus heafty shipping charges. hope this helps.


----------

